# Traumkutter MS Forelle ????



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

so nun muss ich hier mal loswerden was mich schon die ganze zeit wieder beschäftigt. wie die meisten ja wissen bin ich ein meeresangler von ganzem herzen und angel nun schon seit jahren auf der heimischen ostsee.

da wir unsere boardie-tour mit der "forelle" hatten und ich längere zeit nicht mit ihr draussen war, muss ich nun auch schreiben. viele sind sowas von begeistert von der forelle und seiner crew. als boardpartner immer wieder hoch gelobt und in den himmel gehoben. ich selber war vor 3-4 jahren auch sehr angetan von dem kutter,aber das was ich zum einen bei der boardietour erlebt habe und vom vortag gehört habe, lässt mich nur noch den kopf schütteln #d 

erstmal nimmt bernhard als boardpartner 1600 euro für einen vollcharter :r 
das ist der totale wahnsinn ! von freundschaftspreis überhaupt keine rede.
dann ist der platz für 40 angler schon viel zu klein und keinesfalls ausreichend.
dann erzählten mir unsere boardies,die einen tag vorher schon draussen waren, dass er am tag davor weit über 50 leute auf seinem kutter hatte.:c 
das habe ich übrigens schon von vielen leuten gehört die mit der forelle draussen waren. die enttäuschung nimmt masslos zu !!! auch von kunden der angelgeschäfte hört man immer mehr schlechte sachen.

für mich ist klar, dass es vorerst der letzte trip mit der forelle war !!!!
bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht über diese sache. damals war es noch anders bei bernhard. ich hoffe nicht dass er nur noch nach profitgier lächzt |kopfkrat 

es gibt genug kutter die wesentlich schöner sind und genauso viele fische fangen. ob nun von laboe die sirius und blauort oder von heiligenhafen die hai 4, caroline usw... und die sind wesentlich billiger und haben mindestens genauso viel platz !!! die hai 4 ist sogar ne ganze ecke größer vom platz.
bei den schiffen kostet ne vollcharter 800-1000 euro. unfassbar finde ich das

mich interessiert mal wer genauso enttäuscht darüber ist. und wer den kutter noch aus den guten alten tagen kennt ?


----------



## Palometta (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Entlich mal einer der das genau so sieht .


> dann ist der platz für 40 angler schon viel zu klein und keinesfalls ausreichend.
> dann erzählten mir unsere boardies,die einen tag vorher schon draussen waren, dass er am tag davor weit über 50 leute auf seinem kutter hatte


Und was hat der liebe Herr Dilitz über die überfüllten Kleinboote in seinem Angelrevier noch auf der Jagt&Hund 2003 gelästert und geschimpft  #d  #d 
Von wegen alle Lebensmüde und so  :r 



> bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht über diese sache. damals war es noch anders bei bernhard. ich hoffe nicht dass er nur noch nach profitgier lächzt


  :q  :q 

Ein Schelm der das denkt .... vor allem weil er ja mitlerweile auch noch andere Partnerschaften eingegangen ist  

Palometta


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Hallo Agalatze,
ich kenne die Forelle zwar nicht aus der "guten alten Zeit", sondern war auch dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit drauf, 1. Boardietour.
Deine Kritik bzgl. der Größe kann ich nachvollziehen. Wir hatten den großen Vorteil zu einem Vorzugspreis fischen zu können, zudem waren wir - soweit ich mich recht entsinne - noch nicht einmal 30 Leute. Ich habe mich auch mehrfach gefragt, wie man da mit 50 Leuten fischen soll. Das macht bestimmt keinen Spaß. Indessen kann ich Deine Globalkritik nicht teilen. So ist zunächst zu berücksichtigen, daß die Forelle 2 Stunden länger draußen bleibt als andere Kutter. Zudem gibt es vollwertiges Essen, Kaffee bis zum abwinken. Kapitän und Crew sind sehr bemüht und sehr freundlich, was bei Gott nicht auf allen Kuttern der Fall ist.
Wir hatten ausweislich des Berichts im Magazin viel Spaß. Und daß sich der Captain dazu herabläßt seine Gästen abends in ein Toplokal führt habe ich bis dato noch nicht erlebt. Für mich ist die Forelle ein gutes Schiff, wenngleich etwas teurer als die anderen. Man muß abwägen, ob man das will oder nicht.

Ein Wort zu der Sirius: Ich war noch nie auf diesem Schiff, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist es doch blau und liegt in Laboe? Wenn es das Schiff ist, welches ich in Erinnerung habe, dann kann es schon auf Grund der Sauberkeit und vorhandenen Rostflecken nicht mit der Forelle mithalten.


----------



## Hendrik (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin,
mir hat es auf der Forelle sehr gut gefallen! Für den Preis wurde einem ja auch ein super Frühstück und Mittagessen geboten. Wer darauf allerdings verzichten kann, ist natürlich mit einem Kutter aus Heiligenhafen zum Beispiel besser bedient. 
Für besondere Touren ist die Forelle meiner Meinung nach ideal – der Service ist einfach super!
Habe auch noch nie auf einem Kutter Durchsagen über Drift, Tiefe und Anzeige auf dem Echolot gehört – auf der Forelle war das selbstverständlich.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch Mal mit der Forelle fahren, mein Stammkutter wird es aufgrund des Preises jedoch nicht werden!  #h 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

hallo sailfish !
dann hattet ihr scheinbar echt glück ! wobei ich nicht sagen möchte, dass bernhard ein schlechter mensch ist. zu den 2 stunden länger auf dem wasser kann ich nur sagen, dass die forelle länger auf see ist, weil noch die zollstelle in laboe angefahren werden muss. das kostet nämlich auch noch ne menge zeit, und außerdem muss die forelle erstmal aus der förde fahren um an den fisch und die fanggründe zu kommen. also effektiv sind es dann nur noch ein paar minuten die die forelle länger draussen ist.

das essen mag auch schön sein, aber mal ganz im ernst. der fahrpreis anderer kutter liegt bei 26 euro. die forelle nimmt 40 euro. das bedeutet man könnte für 14 euro nur essen und trinken kaufen. und das soll man erstmal machen ! denn man will ja angeln und nicht essen und trinken oder ?

ich werde nächstes jahr mal eine tour mit nem anderen kutter planen. würde mich dann natürlich freuen wenn einige die von der forelle so überzeugt sind auch an board wären ! vielleicht kann man die ja eines besseren belehren |kopfkrat


----------



## Hendrik (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das essen mag auch schön sein, aber mal ganz im ernst. der fahrpreis anderer kutter liegt bei 26 euro. die forelle nimmt 40 euro. das bedeutet man könnte für 14 euro nur essen und trinken kaufen. und das soll man erstmal machen ! denn man will ja angeln und nicht essen und trinken oder ?


Natürlich will man angeln und nicht nur essen und trinken - ganz klar, geht mir ja auch so! Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das der Preis zu Hoch ist, ich frage mich warum man nicht wahlweise mit oder ohne Essen buchen kann! |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

@ hendrik
weil er damit versucht seine 40 euro zu rechtfertigen genau wie mit den angebllich "2 stunden" länger angeln. sind nur 2 stunden länger auf see.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin Moin ,
ich fand den Kutter bei unseren Treffen was die Sauberkeit und den Service klasse , aber was auch mich bischen gestört hat war der wenige Platz . Bei einer Belegung von 50 Leuten würde ich wieder nachhause fahren , ist dann wirklich zu eng , wenn ich bedenke , wie wenig Platz wir bei 42 Leuten hatten . Zu Preis kann ich nur sagen , das er für mich ok war . In Heigenhafen leigt der reine Fahrpreis bei 25 bis 28 € , wenn ich mich nicht täusche . Dazu kommt dann noch Kaffee und Brötchen , die wir reichlich hatten , den können wir auch noch mal mit 5 bis 8 € dazurechen . Mittagessen mit Braten Gemüse und Kartoffeln , große Portion mit der Möglichkeit nachzufassen und schon sind wir bei 39 € , passt also . Aber ich finde Hendriks Vorschlag klasse , warum nicht mit und ohne Vollverpflegung machen , dann kann jeder selber entscheiden , ob oder ob nicht . 
Ich werde bestimmt nochmal mit der Forelle rausfahren , aber auf nicht mit 50 Leuten . :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

@ Aga
das mit der Fahrtzeit stimmt nur bedingt. Wir haben das erste mal nach 30 Minuten gefischt und gefangen. Im Vergleich  mit Helitown ein riesen Vorteil.

Im Preisvergleich stimme ich nach wie vor zu. Allerdings glaue ich kaum, daß bei der Kutterfischerei Reichtümer zu erwerben sind, auch nicht bei 1.600 €. Ich möchte den Job nicht machen.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

war auch mal mit dem kutter beim vollcharter raus ende dezember da wurde so gut wie auch nix gefangen auf dem schiff bin nit so begeistert davon !!!

morgen und übermorgen fahr ich wieder rqaus aus heiligenhafen >>>>>>>>>   ms-einigkeit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:k :l


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

@ a-glatze, wieviel Freifahrten hat dir denn der "Mitbewerber" dafür geboten, dass du hier einen negativ-Tread über die FORELLE aufmachst? Es soll ja welche geben, die sich nur noch so versuchen, über Wasser zu halten und fustriert mit ihrem leeren Kutter nebenherfahren . . .  #d 

Wie unbeständig deine Meinung ist, hast du gezeigt, indem du einen Kutter, den du hier im Board vor wenigen Wochen als sehr schlecht bezeichnet hast, hier wieder hervorhebst. 
Über wie wenig Sachverstand du verfügst, beweist deine Behauptung, die HAI IV sei "ne ganze Ecke größer. . ." . Tatsächlich sind  FORELLE und HAI IV beide KFK-Kutter, wie viele andere Angelschiffe auch. Die Rümpfe sind also baugleich mit ca. 52m Relingslänge! 
Als Angler gebe ich dir Recht, das das Angeln von einem weniger vollen Schiff natürlich angenehmer ist. Wieviele Gäste ein Charterer mit an Bord nimmt, entscheidet er selbst. Wer mehr Platz möchte, kann das ganze Schiff doch auch für z.B. 20 Personen chartern. 
Weiter wurde behauptet, "dass am Vortag weit über 50 Leute an Bord waren". Das ist schlicht gelogen, denn wir achten ganau darauf, maximal 50 Personen nicht zu überschreiten. Wer jedoch an einem Samstag erwartet, sich auf einem angesagten Kutter anzumelden und ein leeres Schiff vorzufinden, liegt falsch. In der Woche gibts genügend Platz für alle, die mehr als einen Meter Reeling bevorzugen.

Was die "10 Std. auf See" angeht, so entfallen auf das Einklarieren beim Zoll im Nurmalfall etwa 7 Minuten. 
Wer rechnen kann und das Frühstück und Mittagessen mit € 10,- abzieht, wird schnell auf einen Preis pro Std. von € 3,- kommen. Vergleich es dann doch mal z.B. mit der Sirius: € 27,- : 8h = € 3,375/Std.  Wer ist also  teurer. . .? Wer rechnen kann, hats leichter im Leben. :q 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Freunden, Anglern und Kunden von MS FORELLE frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches (Angel)-Jahr 2005 und dass jeder einen guten Angelplatz auf dem Kutter erwischt, der ihm am besten gefällt.

Gruß von de Waterkant

Bernhard  #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin

ich war erst einmal mit der MS Forelle unterwegs, da war ich allerdings nicht so begeistert  #t  
Schlecht gefangen, schlechtes Essen und überhöhte Preise. Allerdings muss ich zum Essen sagen, dass Mathias nicht da war...

Ich finde es auch schade, dass man bei Bernhard nicht mit oder ohne Essen buchen kann, wenn ich z.B. mit der Sirius rausfahre esse ich morgens  zu Hause ordentlich Frühstück, Mittags eine Frikadelle und das war es dann auch schon. Somit bin ich bei 30€ auf der Sirius, für mich als Jugendlicher sind das nicht gerade wenig  |wavey: 

Zur Zeit ist mein Stammkutter die MS Sirius (war dieses Jahr vom Sommer an 6 mal mit ihr draußen), die Forelle fährt ca. 10min vor der Sirius am Laboer Hafen vorbei, reinfahren tuen sie meistens gleichzeitig, denn Andreas macht auch mal Überstunden, wenn schlecht gefangen wird  #6 
Ansonsten läuft die Forelle ca. 10min nach der Sirius im Laboer Hafen ein (Zollkontrolle).

Ich werde die Forelle nächstes Jahr nochmal testen, dann kann ich mir allerdings erst ein richtiges Urteil über die Forelle bilden.

Gruß
Fynn

Edit: das Schiff ist natürlich top gepflegt und sauber, mit der MS Sirius nicht zu vergleichen  #6  Aber brauche ich zum Angeln so ein blitzendes Schiff?  #c


----------



## Amazone01 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Ich fand die erste Boardietour hierklicken 
auch gut... außer wo ich krank war


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*



			
				Kapitän schrieb:
			
		

> @ a-glatze, wieviel Freifahrten hat dir denn der "Mitbewerber" dafür geboten, dass du hier einen negativ-Tread über die FORELLE aufmachst? Es soll ja welche geben, die sich nur noch so versuchen, über Wasser zu halten und fustriert mit ihrem leeren Kutter nebenherfahren . .


Bitte immer sachlich bleiben bei der Diskusion. Agalatze hat nur siene Meinung gepostet das darf er und dafür ist das Board da.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Ich finde, hier wird sowieso zu "Kutterbezogen" debattiert. Boardpartner hin oder her.
Teilweise waren hier bereits auf der ersten Seite "Boots- und Kutterangeln" 5 bis 6 Threads zum gleichen Schiff. Wer also hier wem irgendwelche Versprechnungen macht, sei mal dahingestellt. Ist mir persönlich als nicht und niemals Kutterfahrer aber auch nicht so wichtig. Zu diesen Zwecken sollte man die Infos in der Kutterseite sammeln und gut is. 
Letztendlich läuft doch immer alles aufs gleiche raus: Wo Leute gut gefangen haben, da sind sie zufrieden. Alles andere kann man sicher irgendwie ausgleichen - schlechte Fänge offenbar nicht. Zu Zeiten, als ich noch mit Kuttern gefahren bin, war ich Stammgast auf der Christa. Ist jetzt 30 Jahre her. Damals waren die diversen Hitparaden und wie sie alle hießen, zu 90% mit Fängen der Christa belegt. Das führte dann zu dem "Agreement", das in diesen Hitparaden keine Kutter mehr genannt wurden! Die Anzeigenkunden lassen grüßen....
Leider verhalten sich die Dinge wirklich so, wie oben beschrieben. Wichtig ist aber eigentlich etwas ganz anderes: Leider werden das Angler, die ein oder zweimal im Jahr an die Ostsee kommen, das wohl nie begreifen. Leider ist die Ansicht weit verbreitet, dass eigentlich immer gefangen wird, wenn der Skipper es will - und das ist der gößte Blödsinn, den es gibt. Warum muß die Ostsee eigentlich jeden Tag Kilos auf Kilos hergeben und die heimischen Gewässer der weitgereisten Gäste geben dem Gastangler nicht mal eine Mahlzeit Barsche her..?
Ich erwarte von einem Profi, also ob Skipper oder Guide beim angeln oder bei weiß ich was sonst, dass er sich bemüht das Beste zu geben. Einen guten Service bei freundlichem Verhalten zu bieten und dafür einen angemessenen Preis zu verlangen. Wenn ich also erkenne, das die Besatzung eines Schiffes sich Mühe gibt, mich an den Fisch zu bringen, ist das eine gute Leistung.
Es kann aber sein, das es dann auch einmal nur wenige Fische sind. Das ist die Natur. Nicht mal in Forellenpuffs wird ständig gefangen. Und nebenbei könnte es jau auch mal an meiner eigenen Dummheit liegen, wenn ich nichts fange. Hier ständig Schiffe auch in unterschiedlichen Situationen oder an unterschiedlichen Tagen vergleichen zu wollen, ist wenig hilfreich. Vergleichen  kann eigentlich nur der Service, das Verhalten der Besatzung und der Preis unterzogen werden. Die Fänge, die immer wieder hier in den Vordergrung treten, können eigentlich nicht Vergleichsgegenstand sein.


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> @ a-glatze, wieviel Freifahrten hat dir denn der "Mitbewerber" dafür geboten, dass du hier einen negativ-Tread über die FORELLE aufmachst? Es soll ja welche geben, die sich nur noch so versuchen, über Wasser zu halten und fustriert mit ihrem leeren Kutter nebenherfahren . . . #d
> 
> Wie unbeständig deine Meinung ist, hast du gezeigt, indem du einen Kutter, den du hier im Board vor wenigen Wochen als sehr schlecht bezeichnet hast, hier wieder hervorhebst.
> Über wie wenig Sachverstand du verfügst, beweist deine Behauptung, die HAI IV sei "ne ganze Ecke größer. . ." . Tatsächlich sind FORELLE und HAI IV beide KFK-Kutter, wie viele andere Angelschiffe auch. Die Rümpfe sind also baugleich mit ca. 52m Relingslänge!
> ...


hallo bernhard !
erstmal muss ich dich sehr enttäuschen. ich bekomme keine freifahrten von irgendwelchen anderen kuttern. und selbst wenn wäre mir das egal. ich angel für einen gerätehersteller der mir die fahrten bezahlt. kann mir also völlig egal sein. 
zu deinen max 50 personen an board kann ich nur sagen, dass 40 personen schon die hölle sind. und wenn du zum beispiel die hai 4 nimmst. dort hast du an den seiten wesentlich mehr platz und weniger aufbauten. ich meine deine komischen drei "seile" auf jeder seite. die sirius hat zum beispiel überhaupt keine aufbauten. und du hast recht. ich finde die blauort völlig schlecht !!!!
und nun habe ich sie im endeffekt gelobt wie du sagst.
hast mal überlegt wieso ich das mache ? weil hier im board ne menge sind die den kutter gut finden. und weil sogar ich finde, dass die blauort noch besser ist als die forelle.
zu deinen 10 stunden auf see kann ich nur sagen, dass du es drehen kannst wie du möchtest. wenn soviele leute drauf sind, dann habe ich ne stunde um mich von meinem nachbarn zu enttüddeln.

dann sagst du dass man sich die forelle auch mit 20 chartern kann.
selbst wenn das "NUR" 1600 euro kostet ist das ne ganze menge pro nase !
ich glaube jedoch dass du bei 20 leuten mehr nehmen würdest, da auch weniger getränke usw.. gekauft würden.

vielleicht solltest du dir kritik mal zu herzen nehmen anstatt einfach meiner meinung nach fiese und überflüssige unterstellungen in den raum zu werfen.

und nur mal nebenbei. ich habe zu keiner zeit dein können in frage gestellt, denn ich finde du bist ein guter skip ! 

also shake hands :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin Moin ,
@Meeresangler-Schwerin
kann Dir nur beipflichten , Unsachlichkeit bringt nichts .Es ist schade das jetzt eine schärfe hier herein kommt , die nicht not tut .

Ich finde jeder hat das recht seine Meinung zu sagen . Ich personlich suche mir einen Kutter nach der Sauberkeit und dem Service aus , den ein Kutter mir bietet . Ob ich was fange oder nicht ist zweitrangig denn es ist die Natur in der wir uns bewegen . Sollte ich das Gefühle haben , das sich ein Kapitän nicht bemüht , dann ist es für mich ein Grund , mit diesem Kutter nicht mehr zu fahren .*Dieses alle trifft aber nicht auf die Forelle in meinen Augen .* Ein Oberdeck und der Aufenthaltsraum das super sauber waren und ein WC ( habe festgestellt WC sauber , Rest auch ) mit fließend warmen Wasser und Handtücher anstatt Papier sprechen Bände . Ich war auf unserer Tour selber oben und habe gesehen wie Bernhard versucht hat uns an den Dorsch zu bringen , das wir nicht mehr gefangen haben lang nicht an ihm .
Was den Platz beim angeln betrifft , stimme ich Agalatze zu . Viel Platz hatten wir nicht , aber das liegt in der Natur vom Kutterangeln und ich hatte auch nicht mehr Platz auf anderen Kuttern . Wieviel jeder braucht muß ein jeder für sich selber entscheiden und da hilft es schon mal nicht am Wochenende zu fahren sondern unter der Woche , da ist meist mehr Platz .
Um eine Lanze für Bernhard zu brechen , das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis stimmt in meinen Augen . Ich komme aus der Gastronomie und kann mir ungefähr ausrechen was die einzelnen Sachen im Einkauf kosten und es passt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

ich möchte den missverständnissen mal vorbeugen.

ES GEHT NICHT UM IRGENDWELCHE FANGQUOTEN.
als erfahrener meeresangler weiss ich dass jeder schlechte und gute tage hat.
der skip ist selten daran schuld.


----------



## haukep (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Ui, wow, hier geht es ja richtig ab  Ich finde auch, dass man auf der Forelle einiges verbessern könnte, stimme Aga also in vielen Punkten zu.

@Bernhard: Ich denke es ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf Dich, aber Kritik tut doch denjenigen gut, die es verstehen an ihr zu wachsen, oder?


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

kritik sollte man eigentlich vernünftig aufnehmen und sich mal gedanken machen wieso kritik überhaupt kommt. ich bin ja auch bei weitem nicht der einzige. in dem anderen thread "forelle the second chance" ist mir nämlich auch aufgefallen wieviele sich über den platz den man nicht hatte geärgert haben.
hauke hat das schon richtig ausgedrückt mit der kritik.

und wenn ich der einzige gewesen wäre der so gedacht hätte, dann hätte ich gesagt- mensch agalatze... wenn du hier der einzige bist den das stört, dann muss das an dir liegen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin Moin ,
ist aber auch das einzigste was nicht gepasst hat . Platz war nicht viel da .  Ich finde , wenn einem was nicht gefällt , dann darf er es auch sagen . Ich halte es so . Lieber ansprechen , dann hat mann die Möglichkeit sich darüber seine Gedanken zu machen . Es kann ja sein , das mann " Betriebsblind " oder so ähnlich  :q  wird .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

na bernhard !
kann ich noch mit ner antwort von dir rechnen ?


----------



## Klamm10 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Cool bleiben Leutz, jedem alles Recht getan ist eine Kunst die Niemand kann. Klar mich würde es auch stören wenn der Kahn rappelvoll ist, aber wenn ich einmal diese Erfahrung gemacht habe such ich mir eine Alternative und wenn es dann ein paar Eus teurer ist muß ich persönlich damit leben. Will ich mehr "Komfort" muß ich leider auch mehr löhnen. Punkt aus. kritik in sachlicher Form angebracht darf nicht verboten sein, konstruktive Kritik bringt einen bei richtigem Umgang mit der Kritik auch meistens weiter. Pöbeln und meckern kann jeder, der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Hallo Jungs,
sicher ist konstruktive Kritik durchaus ok. Sie sollte jedoch realitätsbezogen und frei von eigenen Mutmaßungen sein! Daß eine Charter für z.B. 20 Pers. zusätzlich "Verzehrausfallgeld" kosten würde, ist ein solch angedichteter Blödsinn, der auf Agalatzes Lieblingskuttern vielleicht üblich ist; nicht aber auf der FORELLE. 
Die Teilnehmerzahl an den Wochenenden halten wir schon bei max. 50 Personen und alle Weiteren Intressenten können wir dann leider nicht mehr annehmen. Wer es gern weniger voll mag, muß dann eben in der Woche kommen.
Heute ist der Betrieb eines Angelschiffes ohne den Duty Free - Verkauf leider kaum noch möglich. Versuch mal, dich in einem Verkehrsmittel zum Preis von € 3,- eine Std. lang befördern zu lassen: Bahn? Bus? Taxi? Hafenrundfahrt (12,-/std.)!, miete ein Tretboot - €12,-/Std.! . . . . . aber ein Angelkutter mit 3 Mann Besatzung, jährlicher Sicherheitsabnahme und allen Zulassungen soll das für € 3,- können!?  #d  Wir tun es aber trotzdem - auch wenn in der Woche mal nur 10 Gäste da sind. Für die 3 Mann - Besatzung ist das trotzdem ein 14 Std.-Tag + die Zeit fürs Einkaufen und Kassenabrechnung.
Ohne eine gute Auslastung am Wochenende geht es nun mal nicht.
Badenke dann auch, dass in Heikendorf z.B. auch keine Parkgebühren wie anderswo anfallen. 

Zwei Buchungsmöglichkeiten (mit oder ohne Essen) werd ich nicht einführen, da ich das GEMEINSAME Frühstücken aller Angler für die gute Stimmung und zum Kennenlernen  |bla:   |bla:   |bla: für sehr wichtig halte. So hat halt jeder sein Konzept. . . !

Man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen - und das will ich auch gar nicht. Wem es bei uns gefällt, der ist jederzeit willkommen und ich nehme es keinem übel, ein anderes Schiff zu mögen.  #c 

Gruß von de Waterkant

Bernhard  #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!
Mönsch Aga!!! Was ist Dir denn über die Leber gelaufen das Du an Weihnachten, dem Fest der Liebe und Behaglichkeit, so einen Thread mit so einer "Schärfe" eröffnest???
Zum Thema.... Also, das Bernhard zur Championsleage der  Kapitäne an der Küste gehört steht hier glaub ich ausser Frage!!???!! 
Also kommen wir direkt zur Forelle: Ich finde auch das es bestimmt geräumigere Kutter zum fischen gibt(Tampen an den Seiten), ABER mit 40Leuten an Bord wird es auf jedem Kutter der Standardlänge 24-26m ziemlich eng!!! Aufbauten hin Aufbauten her... Mehr als ca. 50m Reelinglänge kann man da nicht hinzaubern. 
Und mir persönlich ist es wesentlich lieber auf einem Kutter zu fischen wo ich vielleicht 10cm weniger Platz an der Reeling habe, mich dafür aber ohne schlechtes Gewissen und Tonnen von Desinfektionsspray aufs Klo begeben kann und zwar für "Gross und Klein". Sprich der Kutter ist sauber!!! und das ist die Forelle auf jeden Fall 100%ig und zwar vom Bug bis zum Heck!!! 
In meinen 25Jahren Kuttererfahrung hab ich noch keinen saubereren Kutter betreten!! (und ich hab schon einige befischt!!)
Den Fahrpreis finde ich auch gerechtfertigt!!! 39€ inkl. Frühstück und Mittag zahle ich auf jedem anderen Kutter auch bei gleicher Essensleistung, sprich "richtiges" Mittagessen. Ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht der Typ der sich ums Mittagessen auf´m Kutter "prügelt" schliesslich will ich fischen, aber wenns im Preis mit drinn ist, nehm ich es auch mit!!
Zu den 2Stunden Fahrzeit auf See kann ich Aga eigentlich nur zustimmen!! Die Fahrt von Heikendorf dauert schon ne kleines bißchen und auch das Zollprozedere nimmt seine Zeit im anspruch!!! Vielleicht kommén da nen paar Minuten mehr Angelzeit unterm Strich bei raus, aber 2Stunden AUF SEE sind nicht gleich 2Stunden mehr ANGELZEIT!!!
So und nun hoffe ich das sich hier alle wieder lieb haben!!!! denn schliesslich läuft hier im Board noch die "*Second Chance" *organisiert von *Mir. *Und ich hab wirklich keine Lust aufgrund von negativer Stimmung gegenüber der Forelle hier, den Kutter nicht voll zu kriegen und somit auf einer gewissen "Differenzsumme" sitzen zu bleiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Schliesslich ist meine Unterschrift unter dem Chartervertrag und Bernhard ist es(verständlicher weise) egal wie und von wem er sein Geld für ne Vollcharter erhält.
*Beim nächsten Mal bist Du dann drann AGA hier ne Charter zu organisieren OK!!!!????!! Kutter egal!!!! Bin dabei!!!!*

@ Bernhard
Ist es tatsächlich so das es Dir egal ist mit wievielen Leuten ne Vollcharter angetreten wird?????????? Diese Diskusion kam nämlich in meinem Thread auf, die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 zu begrenzen und dafür muss halt jeder nen bißchen mehr zahlen. Hab auf dem Vorschlag hin bei Dir im Office angerufen und "der gute Mann" hat mir ziemlich unmissverständlich zu verstehen gegeben das weniger wie 40Leute GAR NICHT GEHT!!!! Wegen Umsatzausfall und so!!! Schliesslich ist die Forelle für 50Leute zugelassen und mit 40Leuten ist genug Platz an Bord!!! (Zitat dein Officemitarbeiter)

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Das ist doch genau die Aussage die Aga kritisiert hat  #d


----------



## Agalatze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

so nun noch mal von vorne, da einige leider nicht alles genau durchlesen.
meine hauptkritikpunkte beziehen sich auf den PLATZ und den PREIS !!!!!

bernhard sagt zwar immer dass bei 50 leuten schluß ist, aber ich habe selber schonmal erlebt, dass es 54 leute an board waren. da haben wir nämlich durchgezählt weil es brechend voll war. andere kutter sind zwar auch voll mit 50 leuten, aber nehmen wir mal meinen lieblingskutter die hai 4, dort ist wesentlich mehr platz an der reling. dort kann man noch stehen und einer kann hinter einem durchlaufen. das ist bei der forelle nicht möglich. dazu ist effektiv weniger reling zur verfügung, was natürlich bedeutet, dass insgesamt ne ecke weniger platz vorhanden ist.
der preis mit 40 euro ist deftig. bei den meisten anderen zahle ich 26 euro. und wer von euch würde 14 euro für essen ausgeben ??? das ist doch ne milchmädchenrechnung.
dafür bekomme ich auch meine brötchen,mittag,kaffee und sogar noch ein paar bier.
dazu kommt, dass leute die kein fleisch essen keine andere möglickeit haben etwas anderes zum mittag zu bekommen und dann bei bernhard etwas anderes kaufen müssen.

thema sauberkeit und die qualität von bernhard habe ich nie in frage gestellt !!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Also ich sach nur: *"Für schlankes!!!"* :q


----------



## Agalatze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

ja das sage ich auch nur !!! lieber für schlankes als für 40 euro und kein platz


----------



## Tom B (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

hätt mich auch gerne dazu gemeldet, :q  :q  :q  :q 
fahren in 2 Wochen erstmalig mit der Forelle
dann kommt bestimmt was dazu :q


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

In Sachen Gesamtrechnung kann ich es aber gut nachvollziehen, daß der Kutter zumindest am Wochenende ausgelastet sein muß. Allerdings steht für mich genauso sicher fest, daß ich an solchen Ausfahrten nicht teilnehme, sondern dann die Woche nutze wo weniger los ist.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

das hast du recht sailfish !!!

für micht steht immer fest wenn ich zum angeln will, dass ich auch angeln möchte !
da spielen saubere toiletten für mich eine weniger große rolle. (einen abdrücken kann ich zuhause gemühtlich)
essen bekomme ich auch auf anderen kuttern lecker.

und wenn ich nunmal nicht richtig angeln kann, dann ist für michdie ausfahrt schlecht. man will nicht andauernd mit seinem nachbarn in ne plün hängen.

und nun zu guter letzt...
bernhard du machst schon wirklich sehr viel total top ! ehrlich jetzt !
aber das mit dem platz sollte eigentlich konstruktive kritik sein, die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Yupii (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

genauso sehe ich das auch.
 Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre, fahre ich zum Angeln, das gesellige Beisammensein ist dann Nebensache. Dazu kann ich mich auch woanders treffen. Bei der Boardie-Tour seid ihr  etwa 40 Leute gewesen. Da habt ihr ja schon wie die Heringe nebeneinander gestanden. Nein, danke, das ist für mich persönlich nichts. Ich habe gerne etwas Platz zu beiden Seiten. Daher fahre ich auch lieber nach dem von vielen gescholtenem Heiligenhafen. Dort werden auf einem großen, für 70 Personen zugelassenem Schiff, auch nur max. 50 Angler mitgenommen, damit du Platz hast, wir sind am Wochenende auch mit nur 20 Anglern rausgefahren, bei den 24-Stunden-Törns oder den 3-Tagesfahrten werden max. 34 Angler an Bord sein. Bei den Taggesfahrten ist es dir selbst überlassen, ob du die Verpflegung in Anspruch nehmen willst, auch hier sind die Toiletten immer sehr sauber, zumindest so lange, bis die ersten netten Angelkollegen herumgesaut haben. So stelle ich mir das Kutterangeln vor. Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
 Gruss Uwe P.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Traumkutter MS Forelle ????*

Es gibt (Gott sei Dank) für fast jeden Geschmack einen Kutter.

Platz ist bei einem vollbesetzten Kutter einem Angler immer zu wenig (ist ein alter Boostsfahrerspruch: Auch das größte Boot ist immer einen Meter zu kurz).

Die Frage ist, was will ich auf einem Kutter??

Angesprochen wurde hier das Angeln.
Wer in der glücklichen Lage ist, ein Bootsführerschein zu besitzen, wird sicherlich mehr fangen, wenn er im eigenen oder im gecharterten Boot unterwegs ist, sofern er sich auskennt. Und wird einen Kutter nutzen, um selber nicht die Verantwortung tragen zu müssen sondern in Ruhe mit Freunden einen Tag auf See zu verbringen.

Wer keinen Führerschein/Boot hat, wird natürlich einen Kutter auch hauptsächlich zum Angeln nutzen wollen. Der kann sich dann entweder einen Kutter aussuchen, der immer relativ leer ist (warum der wohl immer leer ist, weil so gut gefangen wird??), oder sich auf einen Kutter begeben, der (warum wohl??) immer relativ schnell ausgebucht ist. War schon vor 20 Jahren auf der legendären Christa so, und auch heute noch werden die guten Kutter eher ausgebucht sein (also mit vielen Anglern an Bord) als die nicht so guten.

Leider gibt es nicht zu viele Kutter, bei denen sich nach den fetten Jahren mit zollfreiem Verkauf und Fahrpreis ohne MwSt. der Gedanke Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit durchgesetzt hat – aber Gott sei Dank nimmt die Zahl zu. Und dazu gehört auch ganz klar die Forelle.

Ich hatte auch an der Seite keine Schwierigkeiten zu werfen und meine Fische zu fangen. 
Die Forelle ist absolut sauber.
Ich habe nur ein paar Meter vom kostenlosen Parkplatz aufs Schiff zu laufen.
Bei meinem Kaffeekonsum und üblichen Preisen von 1,50Euro/Becher rechnet sich der Mehrpreis bei mir schon fast nur über den Kaffee, den ich sonst auf den Kuttern extra bezahlen muss, dass statt nur 2 Brötchenhälften zum Frühstück wirklich volle Platten mit allen möglichen Brötchen da  sind, ist für mich auch positiv.
Fakt sind auch die ca. 10 Stunden Fahrt, und da ist es auch nicht anders als in Heiligenhafen, je nach Saison werden verschiedene Stellen angefahren, man beginnt deswegen je nach Stelle mal früher, mal später mit dem Angeln (bei meinen Ausfahrten kamen schon nach ca. 30/40 Minuten die ersten Dorsche an Deck).
Das Essen ist absolut in Ordnung und keine aufgewärmte Erbsensuppe, ich bin nicht wählerisch und konnte mich übers Essen wahrlich noch nicht beklagen.
Bernhard und die Crewmitglieder, die ich kennen lernen durfte, kümmerten sich bei all meinen Fahrten vorbildlich darum., dass die Angler zum Fisch kamen, Ansage ob werfen oder fallen lassen, Tiefe und Drift, auf welche Köder momentan die meisten Dorsche rauskommen.....
Die Forelle ist (bisher) der in allen Bereichen sauberste Kutter, mit dem ich gefahren bin (und das sind in übe r25 Jahren ne Menge gewesen).
*Fazit: Die Forelle gehört zu den absoluten Topkuttern für Angler.*

Wem das Angebot in einzelnen Teilen nicht gefällt, dem bleibt ja immer noch die Ausweichmöglichkeit auf andere Kutter, es wäre ja schlimm, wenn auf einmal alle Kutter nur noch das Gleiche anbieten würden.

Dass man auch immer etwas besser machen kann, dürfte keine Frage sein (ein Wunsch von mir: Endlich die Filierbretter in einer Höhe anbringen, die einem nach dem Filieren nicht so das Kreuz spüren lässt.


----------

